# Minnie and Bonnie Say Tank-you



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Minnie and Bonnie want to say Tank-You to Barb and Da Boyz. They have lovely new dresses from her and are in style waiting for the hair to grow back. If you remember these old gals and how their hair was all gone from itching and pulling hair out from fleas and ticks, you will love to see them with hair and dresses. They are doing well in their foster home and learning about doggie doors and treats and lots of love. They love laying on the deck outside in the sun. What joy and freedom for old puppymill girls.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonderful! They are enjoying their retirement surrounded by love, and kindness.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They look adorable and it is so heartwarming to see them happy, relaxing and enjoying the sun. :wub:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

They are too cute. Remind me of the Golden Girls.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (dkolack @ Jul 31 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811975


> They are too cute. Remind me of the Golden Girls.[/B]


Good thought - the Golden Girls. Bonnie and Minnie are so darn cute!! It's so heartwarming to see them enjoying life. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww they both look so stylish and happy!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They look pretty in pink!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Its wonderful to see them together and enjoying the sunshine. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh how wonderful! I'm so glad they're enjoying their new found freedom and feeling better.
Their little dresses are precious as are they.


----------

